# Best auto for the $$ ?



## Sea Nags (Dec 26, 2001)

What are some of the best autos for the $ ?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

Chuck Hawks has a comprehensive review of autoloaders.

https://www.chuckhawks.com/good_autoloading_shotgun.html

If you read it over, he talks about price points near the end.


----------



## Neubys (Oct 18, 2011)

[
If you're on a budget or not worried about fit & finish you cannot beat Stoeger M3500. That gun still is in my cabinet and never failed me.

I now use Browning A5 and absolutely love it!


----------



## chromer101 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hands down Stoeger 3500... I bought it while in college and every year I talk about upgrading, but feel no need to. Just a true work horse.


----------



## Bigeejakes (Nov 11, 2011)

Beretta A300 and Remington V3 both have good reviews and would be the first couple I would look at.


----------



## Anas rubripes (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't have first hand experience with the Stoeger 3500, but I hunt with a guy that swears by his and he has several for him and his son. Essentially a striped down Benelli without some of the proprietary features or the high price tag. 

I would also look at the Beretta A300 Outlander. It is a striped down version of the A400 Extrema without the high price tag. My buddy bought his wife the A300 at Gander several years ago on sale for like $600 or $700. Really nice gun for that money, just doesn't have the nickel plating and kick-off recoil system and stuff.

Another gas gun to consider is the Winchester SX4. I think you can still find a new SX3, too. Browning has taken the Winchester brand of shotguns and made it their entry level line, but both are really great shooting guns for the money, again without the fancy new parts and upgrades that the Maxus has.

I don't think you can really go wrong unless you get some unheard of name. Buy what fits you and what you can afford and don't get caught up in the ads and status symbol marketing of it all. And then blaze a case of rounds through it to learn how to dance with your new partner.

Good luck. Have fun!


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

I'll tell you what NOT to get....Winchester Super X 2. 

I have two autoloaders and IMO I've killed more birds with my 870 pump than I have with both the autos just because I seem to take my time with the pump.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

A300...


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

as the listed report above mentions, the montefeltro is a workhorse. I've had mine for 15 years now and replaced only a single spring.


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

Stoeger m3000. Gotta love an inertia gun


----------



## quack&honk (Sep 15, 2013)

Browning M2. Best automatic ever. 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## countryboy17 (Nov 25, 2010)

Stoeger M3500 is a great gun for the money. Used one for a few years before i got my SBE2 and never had any issues with it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## gr8lakefisher (Jan 17, 2009)

My a300 has been good to me. I've got 3 seasons down. Shoots very nice. I've shot a m3000 stoeger and a couple benellies and did not care for the inertia recoil. The a300 is smooth. Only downside is it only holds 3 so if your going to snowgoose hunt it's less than ideal for the conservation seasons other states have. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cynergy3.5 (Aug 6, 2010)

A300 or a A350 if ya gotta have a 3.5...


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Franchi Affinity, I shot my buddies 20ga on a few wood duck hunts. I was pretty impressed with how it handled and had no issues. Been kicking around the idea of picking one up


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

I can tell you this, I would be very wary of any Turkish made guns. I often take them in for repair. I got one just today. The trigger is failing to reset and has two stress cracks on the trigger stop. It appears to have been made from some kind of soft nonferrous metal.

i soldered a Turkish made side by side double barrel back together earlier this summer. The bottom rib was steel but it was so soft that failed to prevent the forearm retainer from moving under the stress of firing.

I really wonder if some of the parts are made from discarded beer cans.

I do not think that many of these guns are the bargain that their price would imply.

I would much rather see somebody buy a good quality used gun than a lousy new gun.


----------



## WATERFOWLFANATIC52 (Feb 17, 2016)

I love my A300, very comfortable to shoot and is easy on the recoil. I also recommend the SBE2. Shoots well and fairly reliable. only downfall of the A300 is you can't put a tube extension if you go out west for snow goose. otherwise it has been a workhorse.


----------



## Spencer Evans (Sep 4, 2018)

I recommend the winchester SX4. Picked one up in March and killed a longbeard and a few geese on the opener. Havent had an issue and i love feel and look of the gun. Plus it is chambered for 3.5". Picked mine up at Cabelas and it came with 3 different chokes. Prices ranges from $700-$950 based on chamber and finish. For this price you are getting a very reliable semiauto. Only down fall is with it being gas operated you need to keep the puppy clean (but cleaning after every few hunts should honestly be a given).


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Stoeger or Tri-Star


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

I just got my wife a Beretta A300 for her birthday and she loves it. Paid $617+tax at gander outdoors. Real smooth shooter with little recoil and hasnt had a jam yet even shooting the light target loads. My wife is only 5'1" or 5'2" so the beretta really was a great choice as you can remove spacers to shorten the length of pull and also change the shims for better POI. I hunted with a Stoeger M3000 last year and I cant tell you how many birds that gun cost me. I was lucky if I could get 2 shots off with it, but was more of a single shot gun. I think I may pick up a Weatherby SA-08 before duck season. I dont think Ive ever heard a bad thing about that gun.


----------

